# Would you preg test again?



## Kings Settlement Farms (Apr 29, 2019)

So idk if I’m impatient/paranoid of if my mare is open. 

She was bred Mid June to my stallion. She was separated from him for 8 weeks immediately after breeding and preg checked on day 55 via blood. No chance the vial was screwed up! It was the only sample I submitted that day. I did NOT recheck her but didn’t observe any heats or signs of there after. 

She was confirmed pregnant. I housed her again with the stallion through the fall/winter, and drove her all over the countryside. I stopped driving her in completely in early November ( she was due late April). 

I did the rhino vaccines and the prefoaling 6 way right on time as recommended by my vet. On day 301, my mare acted “fat.” Lots of laying down, didn’t want to eat, stretching etc. Udder puffed right full of edema. Figured we were close.

Day 307 she had edema from hell in her belly and legs, but she had recently been separated from “her husband” on day 303 and housed in a stall without mattresses and mats, she now only has mats (my gremlins are spoiled.....). Took her for a walk and she was her usual hot little self. Edema went away. Udder went down. She still had some colostrum that I pH tested around 8.5 . 

Now we are day 319 and she has nothing in her bag and my stallion thinks she’s in heat. So does she. 

Would you re preg check her? Or just be patient. She is in her late teens but has had a few foals but it has been a few years since the last one. She is in phenomenal shape as far as fitness. Vet was 110% ok with breeding her and driving her through pregnancy. 



Gahhhhhhh. #pleasejustpoopoutyourbabysoicansleep #orbeopensoicanshowyouallsummer


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 30, 2019)

Can you post some pics of her ?


----------

